# 1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner..Resto Complete!



## Wayne Adam (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my '64 Spaceliner Deluxe. I got this bike free over 18 years ago. I found it in a friends basement with a broken rear axle and lots of surface rust and scratches. I decided this year to
 completely disassemble it and restore it. All of the chrome is original & now, after tons of polishing, it looks great. I sanded and polished every nut, bolt, spoke & nipple. The entire bike is original includuing the perfect white seat. I repainted the teal tank & rack with vintage lacquer and polished it out like glass. Also, I installed new tubes, but the tires are the original 1964 Sears Allstate!, and yes, the rims are original too.
 Anyway, just thought I would show you guys. Thanks for looking!......Wayne


----------



## Boris (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely little gem that you have there. You did a beautiful job, your determination shows and should be very proud of the job that you did.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome job!  Looks like it did when it rolled off the line!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job, classic look.


----------



## schwinning! at the disco (Aug 26, 2011)

How pretty! You did a great job.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2011)

Wowee...looks even better than brand new! Hope I can develop some restoration skills like you've displayed in this bicycle. Eighteen years since you brought her home? Well, now I don't feel so bad with some of my bikes and trikes waiting patiently for me to get to work on them after several years residing in our basement. The results on yours were well worth the 18 year wait until you had the time to do a first class job!

Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 26, 2011)

outstanding!!!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my! I don't know what to say! Its just absolutely beautiful!:eek:

Did you find an original ad for it? That would be PERFECT to top it off. Any '64 Sears catalog (Christmas especially) would have it.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thank for all the nice compliments.*

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 
I had my wife and daughter read some of them so they know that I am not alone with my obession and that all of those hours spent in the basement are not the actions of a mad man.
As far as an original Sears ad...I would love to find one.
I have been looking, but have not located one yet. If anyone has any leads, please let me know.
 Thanks......Wayne


----------



## customtronic (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW!  Just wow!!!  Incredible looking bike.  Awesome job!


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 1, 2011)

*I would love a men's Spaceliner.*

Fantastic job!!! Beautiful bike! I am dying to find a Schreckengost designed Spaceliner with the springer and cool tank.

One word of caution when riding on the old Sears tires. I have a Colorflow that has the original Allstates and they hold air and just have a bit of cracking. However I decided to put new rubber on for a few reasons.
Number one is you don't want your wife/daughter riding along at 15-20mph and hav a blowout on the fron tire.... crashing at any speed is not good.
Number 2 is new tires ride so nice, especially with only having one gear!
Number 3 is should you ever decide to sell the bike you will have the original Sears tires to go with it!

Once again beautiful bike!

Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 1, 2011)

*Hi Maxglide*

Hi Wayne,
   Thanks for the compliments and advice. I think that this particular bike will remain just a show bike. I have lots of other bikes for my wife, daughter and me to ride.
 On another subject, I just got my chrome back from Proctor Metal Finishing for my '51 Color Flow, it is awsome. I am getting close to completing it. It too is a girls bike, but in my opinion, the gilrs Color Flow with the sweeping tank & the skirts guards is a work of art.  Talk to you later........The other Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 3, 2011)

*I apologize for my insolence*

Hey Wayne,

I apologize for not checking who I was giving advice to! It is obvious you are quite experienced in the bike resto field and don't need my advice.

I really do love the look of my daughter's Colorfow. Every time I go in the garage I give her a pat!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 4, 2011)

*Hi Wayne...Wayne*

Hi Wayne,
   That is a clean Color Flow. I remember when you first posted it. You were going to borrow the second fender reflector for your other bike (WF)if I remember correctly, 
 and use it horizontally. Anyway, thanks again for the nice compliments.
 Our biggest problem out here in the rural mountains of Northwest NJ is that there are no flat or easy roads to ride on, everything is a huge hill.
 Good luck with your projects & post more pictures when you can...................Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 7, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.... I live in Vancouver Canada and it is NOTHING BUT hills around here!! The ol' one gear gives you a work out!


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2011)

Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> I had my wife and daughter read some of them so they know that I am not alone with my obession and that all of those hours spent in the basement are not the actions of a mad man.
> As far as an original Sears ad...I would love to find one.
> I have been looking, but have not located one yet. If anyone has any leads, please let me know.
> Thanks......Wayne




Wayne,

Great job -- it looks absolutely gorgeous! Well worth the effort you put into it!

And BTW, all those hours spent in the basement ARE the actions of a madman.


----------

